# dropped on paper plates



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

love the colour scheme, looks sick man


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

and heres a pic of my chevy colorado, got it pure stock brand new with paper plates aswell, 4yrs ago....still working on it.


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

interior


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That drop in just springs? I don't believe.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Forgive me for being ignorant but you could you please tell me what exactly are paper plates? Your Chevy Cruze and your Chevy Colorado look really sick! I love the color scheme on both cars!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Exactly my question paper plates ?


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice!!! Great color!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

paper plate are the temp tags if that is what i think he is saying


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> paper plate are the temp tags if that is what i think he is saying


Thanks that makes sense.


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

man that looks good for just springs. How is the ride, I had an 07 Silverado I drop 7" the ride was crap but it looked good. I want to drop the cruze just dont want to lose the ride quality


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

You will definitely lose ride quality if you drop it. even if just on springs. I am still fiddling with the damping on my coil overs to make the ride as comfy as possible but i enjoy going into corners at speed so i am ok with the crappy ride.


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

I firgured I would, just want to find a good bal. between the two. I dont want much of a drop, 1.5" at most. I was looking into the coilovers but I dont want to slam it, so I felt getting coilovers and running them extended kind of defeats the point of coilovers?


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

So far I'm liking the ride with the eibachs, almost like stock only can feel it when I go fast over good size bumps


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahh looks good, makes me really need to save for bigger rims

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

That is one sexy cruze and colorado, i love the white on white look with the teal rims


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

thanks guys...


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

hey just a quick question for ya *jahrasta*

btw love the look buddy

considering you were already on rs springs, was there still a significant drop by changing to eibach pro kit? to my understanding the rs springs are .9 of an inch lower than the stock springs on non rs models. when your springs settled what was the final drop hight? i so close to buying the pro kit for my rs and id like some numbers to crunch 

thanks in advance dude


----------



## JHC828 (Oct 29, 2012)

That drop looks perfect for just a pro-kit. I was worried it wouldn't be enough of a noticeable difference but I really like the look. I guess that's the direction I'm gonna go. 

I'm also questioning that this was ONLY a change of the springs???


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

LOVE itttt!


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

I have to measure again. The springs should be settled in by now, and I need to get alignment . I did not do any other changes But simply install the springs. I think the drop is perfect. Handles well and cleared the gap just enough. And the ride quality is the same as stock. The only time I can feel it bottom out is on big bumps on the freeway. But I would recommend this drop.


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

here is a updated picture


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh it bottoms out? Suspension wize, or it it wheel rub with the inside black plastic?

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Would you mind measuring the distance from the ground so I can compare with my hight? Like front bumper closest to the wheel and the middle of front bumper, middle of side skirt and middle and side of the rear bumper?

Thanks a million!

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

here is a picture of the comparison the day i dropped it. i dont have time to get the measurments right now. but one of these days ill get to it


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks awesome. Would love to lower my car but am afraid it will just be a pain in the ass with getting in and out of certain parking lots, speed bumps and in the winter time with lots of snow or slush on the road.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

cronyjabrony said:


> Looks awesome. Would love to lower my car but am afraid it will just be a pain in the ass with getting in and out of certain parking lots, speed bumps and in the winter time with lots of snow or slush on the road.


With springs your car still sits pretty high if i remember right with eibachs your front bumper is like 6 in of the ground the only thing that would scrape ever speed bumps was the huge reasontor 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

jahrasta said:


> here is a picture of the comparison the day i dropped it. i dont have time to get the measurments right now. but one of these days ill get to it
> 
> View attachment 8743


That's a perfect drop in my opinion for that wheel/tire combo.


----------

